

Ruby in any input field. Meet Yoke - (Python, Bash, Perl, PHP supported too). - niznikpawel
http://cziko.github.com/yoke/

======
herdrick
When you install for Python you need to make the keyboard shortcut yourself,
but I don't see an app to invoke. Is there something installed (in
/usr/local/bin ?) that I can execute?

------
niznikpawel
Huge thanks to Philip Mateescu (<https://github.com/philipmat>) for adding
support for Phyton, PHP, Perl & Bash.

------
zakame
Reminds me of Plan 9 Acme and its middle-click global eval :)

------
niznikpawel
@herdrick please check this out -> <https://github.com/cziko/yoke/issues/2>

------
niznikpawel
Thanks! Hope this tool will come handy for you guys. I'm using it on a daily
basis for ruby dev.

~~~
nazgob
i've seen live demo today, pretty neat!

------
uzish
This is sweet! Can easily see this extending to many other languages and
concepts.

------
gerds
Oh god, this is such a brilliant idea.

------
elamadej
Well done Pawel, love the UI, too!

------
blazejbiesiada
Great stuff dude!

------
pawelsmietanka
good stuff!

------
boooolba
very good

------
billpatrianakos
This looks really great! I'm going to try it out for everyday Ruby dev too

